# senior license



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

went to pick up a fish license and my discount wasn't available for 11.00,full price only.asked if they had a book to show him,only had stack of dnr turkey laws.went home and tried 3 or 4 times.everytime it offered me a 1 day permit for 10(203) or 30(204) for 3 days.i need a 202(year license),it wasn't available


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

According to the 2019 guide it should cost $11 for a senior fishing license.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> went to pick up a fish license and my discount wasn't available for 11.00,full price only.asked if they had a book to show him,only had stack of dnr turkey laws.went home and tried 3 or 4 times.everytime it offered me a 1 day permit for 10(203) or 30(204) for 3 days.i need a 202(year license),it wasn't available


How old are you?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought mine online for 11$..


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I bought mine a couple weeks ago and it was 11.00


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Petronius said:


> How old are you?


im 67 Petro,ill try this morn


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Senior Annual (Residents 65 or older or Residents who are legally blind – see p. 6) $11.00*


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ok guys ,got it.when I logged in it remembered me.when I hit fish license it automaticly put a senior in my cart,then offered me other choices.ready to go fishin.thanks responders,appreciate youre contributions.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

slowpaya said:


> ok guys ,got it.when I logged in it remembered me.when I hit fish license it automaticly put a senior in my cart,then offered me other choices.ready to go fishin.thanks responders,appreciate youre contributions.


I wonder what the problem was when you tried to get it earlier.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

think it might have just automaticly put seniors in cart when I hit fish license.if I wouldn't have noticed (1)in cart, might not have figured it out yet.have to assume when retailer swiped my drivers license and entered fish it put my senior license in cart and he didn't notice.not sure ,but he wanted to sell me one at full price.if we had followed thru it prob would have switched to senior.just guessing,dont really know Petro


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

How old do you have to be?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

GIDEON said:


> How old do you have to be?


65


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

OLD.. Haha.. Yeah, mine auto populated with the fish AND the Base license. I think it remembered my choices from last year. I get the Base at the same time as fish so I can shoot things that pizz me off all summer.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah....auto populated,thats what im talking about BB


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> 65


Thanks, guess I should be thankful I'm not old enough.........................................yet


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Thanks, guess I should be thankful I'm not old enough.........................................yet


I hear ya....thank goodness were not THAT old! LoL


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

slowpaya said:


> im 67 Petro,ill try this morn


That 'splains alot! Lol


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

Being that old is good. I'm almost 67 and enjoy life way more than when I used to work. By the way my wife just turned 65 a week ago and I bought her license at Dunhams and it automatically came up with $11.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

I will have to pay full price for fishing license ,( as the best fishing is in the spring ) and I turn 65 in July Then I`ll buy my hunting license at a discount . Hope I can live a long time so I can save money!
View attachment 396787


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

in Indiana you can get a forever license the yr you turn 65 and never have to buy another license. it should be that way everywhere. I also think any disabled vet should fish free nationwide. because he gave his health while serving his country. and thats nation wide.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

sherman51 said:


> in Indiana you can get a forever license the yr you turn 65 and never have to buy another license. it should be that way everywhere. I also think any disabled vet should fish free nationwide. because he gave his health while serving his country. and thats nation wide.


I agree 100%


----------

